# Formalin



## Patrick K (27. Apr. 2011)

Hallo liebe Teichler 

Ich habe letztes Frühjahr, bei meiem Kumpel gesehen, das dessen Nachbar seine Koi mit F-M-G 
behandelt hatte und über Ostern sah ich ihn  schön mit den Händen im Teich rumfuhrwerkt.

Soweit so gut, als ich ihn fragte wie lange das Formalin im Wasser bleibt konnte er mir keine
Antwort geben und machte große Augen.

Nun meine Frage: ist das Formalin nicht schädlich für die Haut oder ist nach einer gewissen Zeit das Formalin "verflogen"  

Wie bekommt er es wieder aus seinem Teich?    

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick2


----------



## Regs (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Formalin*

Hallo Patrick,
Du meinst wohl F-M-C - oder?

Es enthält Formalin das biologisch abgebaut wird und Malachitgrün das sich über Licht und UVC abbaut. Beides kann man mit Kohlefiltern aus dem Wasser bekommen.


----------



## Patrick K (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Formalin*

Hallo Regine 

ich glaube das war das hier 

http://www.teichfilter-filter.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=145_146&products_id=203

kann aber auch ein anderer Hersteller gewesen sein .

Soll er einfach einen Sack Aktivkohle in den Filter hängen ?

Kann man eigentlich messen ob noch  Formalin im Wasser ist ?

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick 2


----------



## Eugen (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Formalin*



Patrick K schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich messen ob noch  Formalin im Wasser ist ?



Hi Patrick,
klar man freies Formalin = Formaldehyd messen. 
Ein Nachweis ist mit Chromotropsäure möglich. Außerdem geht es auch noch mit Schiffschen Reagenz.
Allerdings ist das eher was für Fachleute. 
Da Formaldehyd leicht wasserlöslich ist,bildet sich zu fast 100% das entsprechende Hydrat.
Bei einer Behandlung im Teich sollte es in einer Konzentration vorliegen,die zumindest für den Menschen ungefährlich ist.

Edit sagt noch,dass Formaldehyd über Ameisensäure zu Wasser und Kohlendioxid abgebaut wird.


----------



## Karl der Koi (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Formalin*

Na Ihr seid lustig,

da wird sich nen Kopf gemacht über Formalin. Man sollte lieber das Malachit betrachten. Es ist viel schlimmer. Es ist Krebserregend und hoch toxisch. Seine giftigkeit wird durch Formalin noch erhöht. Es ist ein Zellgift welches sich auch nach einer Woche noch im Teich befindet , auch wenn die UV Strahlung es teilweise zerstört hat. Nach solch Granatenangriff ist ein Teilwasserwechsel von 30% angesagt. Danach kannst Deine Hände wieder planschen. Aktivkohle wäre zu teuer.

Grüßle

PS. man kippt nix in den Teich ohne Anhaltspunkt und Diagnose


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Formalin*

Hallo allerseits,
natürlich sollte man mit Formalin und Malachit nicht spielen oder es essen, doch auch die Kirche im Dorf lassen... .
Formalin ist biologisch abbaubar. In den vorgegebenen Dosen ist der Teich auch keine "Giftbrühe". Das Gleiche gilt fürs "Malachit". Dieses wandelt sich mit der Zeit in selbiges um, und ist dann nicht mehr im Wasser wirksam.
Je nach Beschaffenheit unserer Gartenerde enthält diese einiges an Schwermetallen, wozu auch das Kupfer im Malachit zählt. Dennoch können wir Menschen, die Pflanzen und auch die Tiere damit leben.
Das bedeutet, dass solche Art von "Chemie" im Teich vielleicht nicht immer die erwünschte Wirkung zeigt, aber positiverweise keine Langzeitschädigungen zu erwarten sind. Eine Aktivkohle-Filterung am Teich ist daher ein wenig sinnfrei... .
Was wirklich zu vermeiden ist, ist der Einsatz "persistenter" Wirkstoffe am Teich. Wer z. B. noch "Altbestände" an DDT in irgendeiner Form hat, der schafft sich ein "echtes" Problem. Wenn auf Dauer kleine Dosen in den Teich gelangen, dann sammeln sich solche Wirkstoffe auf Dauer in den Teichlebewesen an - bis die Konzentration so hochist, dass es zu Vergiftungserscheinungen kommt. Formalin und "Malachit" gehören eindeutig nicht in diese Kategorie. Um das als Laie auseinanderzuhalten, helfen mitunter die Angaben zu den Sicherheitshinweisen (am besten im Sicherheitsdatenblatt). Nach den neuen Regelungen ist darauf hinzuweisen, ob von solchen Zubereitungen eine Wasserschädigung dauerhaft ist oder nicht.


----------



## Eugen (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Formalin*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Je nach Beschaffenheit unserer Gartenerde enthält diese einiges an Schwermetallen, wozu auch das Kupfer im Malachit zählt. .



Hi,
ich glaube da verwechselst du was.
Malachitgrün ist kein Malachit !
Da ist kein Kupfer drin.
Malachitgrün ist ein Triphenylmethanfarbstoff und hat nichts mit dem Mineral Malachit zu tun.


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Formalin*

Hallo Eugen,
danke für die Info! Da hast Du freilich recht... . Auch wenn dieser Farbstoff zu den weniger stabilen gehört, sind seine Chemie und Abbauprodukte nicht ganz ohne, und ich würde meine Ausagen in diesem Fall nicht gerne stehen lassen.


----------



## Patrick K (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Formalin*

Hallo in die Runde 

Da sprech ich jemanden an weil er Formalin im Teich hat und hier sagt man mir das :


> da wird sich nen Kopf gemacht über Formalin. Man sollte lieber das Malachit betrachten. Es ist viel schlimmer


 

Letztes Jahr hab ich erfolgreich meine Koi mit Malachite behandelt und bewußt kein F-M-G genommen  weil ich kein Formalin im Teich haben wollte.

Gut das man es nicht Trinken sollte, steht schon auf der Flasche aber das das Zeug so Giftig und Krebserregent sein soll steht da nicht . :__ nase

Einmal schreibt jemand, ist nicht so schlimm beim anderen ist es Teufelszeug.

Was soll ich jetzt darüber denken ??? 

Immer hin weis ich jetzt das Malachite und Formalin mit der Zeit (UV, Wasserwechsel) wieder verschwinden  

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick 2


----------



## Karl der Koi (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Formalin*

Hallo Patrick,

FMG enthält als Bestandteile Formalin und Malachit. Im Gegensatz zu dem früheren FMC. Da war noch die dritte Komponente Menthylenblau drinn. Diese ist aber auf Grund des so sorglosen Umgans über Jahre wirkungslos grworden. Da Resistenzen Einzug hielten. Deshalb wird der Bestandteil nicht mehr genommen.

Malachit ist Krebserregend. Es ist ein Zellgift. Seine Gifftigkeit wird durch Formalin noch verstärkt. Welches seine Wirksamkeit natürlich dann auch erhöht. Also niemals überdosieren. Und Immer super für Sauerstoff sorgen. Die Behandlung zieht Sauerstoff ohne Ende.

Warum seine krebserregende Wirkung nicht drauf steht, naja da streiten sich die Geister. Vor jahren hätte das auch keiner auf ne Wellaspesstplatte geschrieben. 

Also umbedingt Handschuhe tragen. Gummi.

UVC und Wasserwechsel sind später natürlich Pflicht, und dann is das auch ok.

Grüßle Karlchen


----------



## Eugen (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Formalin*

Hi Mädels,
nun macht mal halblang.
Es handelt sich hier um ein zugelassenes Tier-Arzneimittel.
Wenn ihr wüßtet,was ihr schon alles an Medikamenten geschluckt habt und im Alter sicher auch noch schlucken werdet. 
Eure Fische werden es überleben.
Und wenn nicht,dann lags vll. an der laienhaften, falschen Dosierung,aber sicher nicht am Malachitgrün ( nicht Malachit !! ) und am Formaldehyd.


----------

